# t3 and clen



## bigjimswoosh (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello people I'm new to this site. I've been lifting a while I'm currently 240 and 5'10 at 25 % bf.  I want to purchase this online please pm a legit link to purchase gear online. It's nearly impossible to sift through all the spam.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Dec 30, 2015)

LOL wow, don't be shy man!


----------



## bugman (Dec 30, 2015)

Welcome to the board.  Isn't ordering clen or t3 online illegal?  Or do you have a script?


----------



## thqmas (Dec 30, 2015)

bugman said:


> Welcome to the board.  Isn't ordering clen or t3 online illegal?  Or do you have a script?



Sure he have a script. OP, just go and buy some at the pharmacy. You have asthma and hypothyroidism?


----------



## JackC4 (Dec 30, 2015)

bigjimswoosh said:


> Hello people I'm new to this site. I've been lifting a while I'm currently 240 and 5'10 at 25 % bf.  I want to purchase this online please pm a legit link to purchase gear online. It's nearly impossible to sift through all the spam.




Don't be lazy


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 30, 2015)

Why your at it, we can send you a link to buy some steriods, herion, marijuana, and other illegal items too.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 30, 2015)

Fuking one after another.


----------



## thqmas (Dec 30, 2015)

lol. but now seriously OP: This is not a source board. Sorry to disappoint you.

But wait, there are good news: At 25% BF, you can drop to 9-12% with diet and training alone.

The game is to learn and to better yourself in the process, physically, mentally.

So... Wanna play? You give us your goals, tell us what you eat, how you work out, and we try to help you reach that goal.

Don't wanna play that way? You go look somewhere else.


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 30, 2015)

Yea bro let the diet and training do the work I wouldn't consider clen or t3 till your at about 12% ish


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 30, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> Why your at it, we can send you a link to buy some steriods, herion, marijuana, and other illegal items too.



Well quit holding out on a brotha!!!


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 30, 2015)

Sorry Cobra this isn't a source board.  lol.  He can google it, although he'll probably spend a lot of money for baby powder and olive oil...


----------



## GotClen (Dec 30, 2015)

Classic 1st post if ever there were one.
100% of the guys here would strongly advise you against what you are looking for.

Step #1 get moving (cardio of any type)
Step #2 eat less (push back from the table before you are full)
Step #3 start a weight training program of any type.  
Step #4 start learning about nutrition
Step #5 ask yourself how did I let myself get so big?  Address that and fix it.

Each day you can take a baby step to better health.  Stay the hell away from the online products you spoke
of in your first ever post on this board.  

All the best in the New Year


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't think he's coming back


----------



## thqmas (Dec 31, 2015)

Fsuphisig said:


> I don't think he's coming back



Yep. I'm sure that as we speak, he is posting at another board "I took clen and my hands are shaking... Why?".


----------



## bigjimswoosh (Jan 4, 2016)

bigjimswoosh said:


> Hello people I'm new to this site. I've been lifting a while I'm currently 240 and 5'10 at 25 % bf.  I want to purchase this online please pm a legit link to purchase gear online. It's nearly impossible to sift through all the spam.





I'm sorry guys lol. I was just excited.  But for real the frustration is real. Even with cardiovascular pushed in 5 days a week. My diet is the reason get some fuxing discipline I know.


----------

